# Relocating heghie to the UK



## phillthehedgey (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey beautiful people. 
I am moving my hedgehog Phillis to the UK in a month. Want to share what documents are needed + need a help with one question I can't resolve myself so far. 

I contacted animal and plant health agency in the UK, asked them what is needed to transport hedgie and that's the response I've got:

- - - - - - - - - -

Rodents, hyraxes, xenarthra, eulipotyphyla, marsupials and dermoptera can be imported from Member States without undergoing quarantine providing that they meet the following conditions:

· they were born in the holding of origin and kept there in captivity since birth;
· they do not show any obvious signs of disease;
· they do not come from a holding subject to any animal health restrictions; and
· they are accompanied by an owner’s certificate confirming these conditions.
If these conditions can be met, no licence will be required under the Rabies (Importation of Dogs, Cats and Other Mammals) Order 1974. If these conditions cannot be met, a licence will be required and the animals may have to be quarantined.

- - - - - - - - - -

So I've got her (hedgie) a vet book, we'll do a full health check, but I am confused how to prove that she was born in the holding of origin and kept there in captivity since birth. When I bought her, I got no documents and it was 1.5 years ago, I won't even remember the name of that Czech woman from the exhibition. 

Any ideas of how it can be done? 

Then I plan to travel with Phillis to Viena, take a night train to Paris and change a train to London. 

Hopefully, it will be an easy travel with no stress..


----------

